# Einträge in ListBox aktualisieren (Access)



## pglw (16. August 2007)

Hi zusammen,

habe in Access auf Formular A ein Listenfeld mit mehreren Spalten. Darin werden mir die Datensätze einer Abfrage angezeigt. Nun habe ich es so gemacht, dass ich wenn ich einen Datensatz ändern will, einfach einen Doppelklick auf den entsprechenden Eintrag im Listenfeld mache und es öffnet sich ein Formular B wo ich die Änderungen durchführen kann. Wenn das Listenfeld z.B. Kunden enthält und ich ändere im Formular B auf Nicht-Kunde, dann sollte dieser Datensatz nicht mehr im Listenfeld auftauchen, sobald ich es schließe.

Nun mein Problem: Ich öffne Formular B mit einem Doppelklick auf einen Eintrag in meinem Listenfeld. Dadurch ist der Datensatz den ich ändern will im Listenfeld markiert. Ändere ich dann im Formular den Status z.B. auf Nichtkunde, sollte der ehemalige Kunde aus meinem Listenfeld fliegen. Das tut er aber erstmal nicht, weil der Datensatz noch markiert ist. Erst wenn ich einen anderen Datensatz im Listenfeld anklicke, wird es aktualisiert und der Datensatz verschwindet.

Wie kann ich erreichen, dass sofort nach Schließung von Formular B die entsprechende Aktualisierung vorgenommen wird ohne dass ich einen anderen Eintrag im Listenfeld anwählen muss?

Grüße
pglw


----------



## klauselsner (16. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich kenne dein Problem zwar nicht genau, aber ich habe es seinerzeit mit Events gelöst.
Dazu brauchst du in Formular A ein Routine, die das update der Listbox macht und das event von Formular B mittels eines delegates abonniert. 

Ich hatte mir mal ein Muster für diese Zwecke heruntergeladen, hab es allerdings nur als Papierform. Wenn Du mir eine Faxnummer senden könntest?


vg Klaus


----------

